# Pate Pond - Saturday



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pate Pond - Saturday 1/16/16*

Got to Pate Pond about 2:00 pm for a little longlining for crappie. The parking was full except for one slot. Vehicle parked out on the highway. Must have been a heck of a morning crowd. Two boats coming in reported 7 or 8 and 14. We fish a couple of hours and boxed one and missed 2 or 3. 

When we came in a bass boat arrived and reported zero. First time fishing this lake he said. He reported a boat fishing crappie using dropshot and minnows were doing really well. WE saw that boat on the lake and where they were fishing. Most likely the crappie bite was good this morning for some folks. 
Have never seen the lot full of rigs but a beautiful day and apparently a decent bite earlier in the day had folks out on the water.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

appreciate the report, Fish...thx.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried dropshotting. That is kinda hard to get the hang of. Especially in 20+ feet of water


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This drop shot thing is just a fancy term for tying a sinker on the end of the line and a hook or two up the line. I do the same thing with a heavier jig on the bottom and maybe a second jig or hook up the line. It does work fishing straight down at the level you see fish on your sonar.....but so far I'm not all that good at it either. It's a good way to fish just drifting around slowly or even anchored with several poles in the water. 
Have been under the weather and still recuperating but hope to 'drop shot' some crappie later in the week.


----------

